# Les Chenery Gypsy castings



## fourstroke (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi
I tried to put this in the for sale section but my AVG keeps telling me there is a rogue flash player in there
So forgive me if this is the wrong place but I have a complete set of Chenery Gypsy castings and drawings for sale
I bought them in 2002 and havent done anything with them so they might as well go to someone who will
£400 if anyone wants them before they go on ebay
Dougie
[email protected]


----------



## singtosawang (Apr 18, 2014)

Triton



Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------

